
Palmerston: The island at the end of the earth - wglb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25430383?ocid=socialflow_twitter_bbcworld
======
wglb
And of course there has been a DXpedition or two: [http://dx-
world.net/2012/e51and-the-palmerston-atoll-story/](http://dx-
world.net/2012/e51and-the-palmerston-atoll-story/)

